
I've build a simple interface for your AWS usage and billing - kamban
https://cloudsavings.io
======
QuinnyPig
With respect, this is terrifying. You can only apparently log in as the Amazon
root user, not a restricted IAM account. There's zero "about us" to display
who I'm doing business with. The pricing is a joke, particularly at the high
end. And the typos on the page do not fill me with confidence that this is a
trustworthy business.

